# It's amazing how cruel people can be.



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh. My. Gosh... How can people do that?? I felt physically sick at the thought of that poor horse trying to climb out but being forced back in... How can people find pleasure in such an act? IMO they should get the exact treatment they gave to the poor horse. God bless that man who tried to help...

I hope they are found, and I hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

This is awful! And Why? Just because they could! They need to be punished for this!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

The same thing needs to be done to them, slowly......:-x


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sometimes I just plain HATE people!!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

That is horrible. I would have gotten very violent on those men.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That makes me so mad.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh,,,,my. Thats bad...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know right? I wish we could just cull off the entire animal abuser population.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

poor horse.... i cant stand people reefing on their horses mouths let alone people being cruel.....

thank god someone tryed to save the poor thing!!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Some people do not deserve to live.. just oxygen thieves..


----------



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

Now ask yourself which is worse....the fact that they did it, or the fact that other people saw them and no one stopped them.

You had better believe that I would be attacking those guys with whatever was handy. A whip, the stirrup leathers and irons I have in my car, my car....

ETA: Oh I'm sorry, only ONE man tried to help.

sick sick sick.


----------



## EquestEquine (Aug 15, 2010)

Excuse me while I vomit.

How can someone be that totally immature, cruel, and mean??

 so sad!!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Poor little guy. People are extremely disturbed how could anyone do that?? I just don't get it.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I know it says elderly.. but how old?  this is HORRID!!! O_O


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

sommsama09 said:


> I know it says elderly.. but how old?  this is HORRID!!! O_O


Well actaully I have no clue why the article said elderly. I believe the horse was only 2 years old.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> Well actaully I have no clue why the article said elderly. I believe the horse was only 2 years old.


Ohmygod... That is seriously sick O_O even to a older horse i would still say its sick  let alon a baby..


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

This makes me really sick...and angry.


----------



## Ruth Schneider (Aug 7, 2011)

Tantawanglo is a problem area .

Now ask yourself which is worse....the fact that they did it, or the fact that other people saw them and no one stopped them.
Local people in this area turn a blind eye to terrible cruelty to horses , over many years.

Sick, disgusting people.
​


----------



## CheshireKitty (Jun 8, 2009)

It is amazing to think that people can actually bring themselves to do things like this. I certainly hope that they can catch the men who participated and I am ashamed of the bystanders who did nothing to help.


----------



## Ruth Schneider (Aug 7, 2011)

People stand-by and do nothing, the RSPCA in particular,local ranger ,police ,council and the church going locals.
It is hard to understand why nothing is done about complaints?


----------

